# Textkopien



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Vorwort: Ich habe die SuFu mit verschiedenen Suchbegrfiffen genutzt, aber ich habe nicht gefunden, was ich erreichen wollt.

Mein Problem:
Darf ich Texte von Buffed.de in ein Forum bzw. Homepage kopieren, wenn ich den Link zur Newsmeldung angebe?


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juni 2009)

Ich schätze schon, das macht fast jede Seite so.. wieso buffed nicht?^^


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (24. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich schätze schon, das macht fast jede Seite so.. wieso buffed nicht?^^



Weil die Seiten Urheberrechtlich geschützt sind und man mich zur Anzeige ziehen könnte.


----------



## Dunedin (24. Juni 2009)

Darfst du buffed.de bezieht die News ja meistens aus der Community oder von anderen Seiten.


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (24. Juni 2009)

Mir wär es jetzt noch lieber, wenn sich ein Mod oder ZAM meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Juni 2009)

Denke Buffed hat kein Copyright und 
wenn es eins hätte einfach Buffed *Copyrightzeichen*
hisnchreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=107086


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. Juni 2009)

Soviel ich weiss darf man alles und jeden Zitiren.

d[-.-]b


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Denke Buffed hat kein Copyright und
> wenn es eins hätte einfach Buffed *Copyrightzeichen*
> hisnchreiben
> 
> ...



Good Joke =)


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2009)

Du kannst Bilder verwenden (Ausnahme User-Profil-Bilder und von Usern hochgeladene Bilder), jedoch keine vollständigen Texte. Es sind aber News-Inhalte verwendbar, aber nur die, die wir in den RSS-Feeds zur Verfügung stellen. Du kannst aber gern auf jedweilige Inhalte verlinken. Du kannst KLEINE Ausschnitte verwenden, um auf die vollständigen Guides zu verweisen. 
News-Texte, Guides und Artikel sind redaktionelle Inhalte - die sind im Wortlaut geschützt. Nur weil Informationen in redaktionellen Inhalten auf einer Webseite von anderen Quellen stammen, heißt dass nicht, dass die Texte im Wortlaut 1:1 einfach zum Kopieren freigegeben sind.


----------

